# PAYPAL...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone else besides me ever been totally screwed by using paypal???

I feel obviously stupid NOW! Should have sent it to the 'confirmed address', but hind site being 20/20 ya know?!

I sold a clutch and flywheel to a guy through paypal for $1100 (split into 3 payments $410, $345, $345) and shipped to an uncomfirmed address...oddly after he received it he disputed the first charge of $410...oddly today after winning the first dispute at 7:09am, disputed the second and third charge within an hour of winning the first. 

So not only am I out the $1100, I am also out the clutch and flywheel, and I am the lucky one who gets to pay the dispute fees. :flush:

Not a good day Tater...


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

that sucks really bad


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm, I have never had any problems using paypal. I did get screwed once on Ebay and only got back 170 of the $450 I was out. Was this on ebay or just a transaction. I would dispute it as well. Also if you have the guys name and addy I would contact him or the local police as he basically stole it from you.

I would also contact paypal, Im not paying those fees.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Anyone else besides me ever been totally screwed by using paypal???
> 
> I feel obviously stupid NOW! Should have sent it to the 'confirmed address', but hind site being 20/20 ya know?!
> 
> ...


I hate them I use google checkout ... Paypal is a total scam I know if you sell on ebay they are totally pushing you to use paypal because they are an ebay company ... Just 2 links you may wanna look into for better merchant alternatives I use both and have had no issues. I refuse REFUSE to use paypal. I sell online a lot so I know what a pain in the a$$ paypal is and how they will always side with the buyer 99.9999999% of the time if their is an issue LOL.

Here are 2 I recommend

Google Checkout - Merchants

ProPay: Accept Credit Cards - Simple, Safe, & Affordable


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I use Paypal all the time and haven't had any real problems. The only problem I had was when they re-posted a payment that didn't clear the first time, and there was nothing they could do to stop it. But since that was my fault in the first place, I dealt with it. Honestly, I've read somewhere -- pretty sure it was on Paypal -- that they tell you not to ship to unconfirmed addresses. I've seen snarky feedback on Ebay where people were bitching at the seller and the seller came back with "look, I said I don't ship to unconfirmed addresses."

I use Paypal at least once a month. I've got a subscription payment set up for the show dog game I play. And I also get paid through Paypal occasionally for stuff. I personally like it. It's far more reliable than the US postal service for sending/receiving money.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno, I never had any issues with it when I actually used mine. I could see how problems can arrise though. I think any fianacial institution has to accept claims and investigate them by law. 

On another note, my father in law accidentally had $1200 deposited into his PP account.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

here was a similer issue with a big TV,not me personally but in my town, someone used someone paypal or something and a TV was paid for and never recieved and dude said he mailed it issues...in the end one went to jail for internet fraud and thieft.You might have a legal battle.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

No the problem isn't paypal...the problems is assholes that take advantage of people. Paypal did only what they are "suppose" to do. I am not mad at them, I am mad at myself for thinking this guy was on the up and up, and for him to in turn screw me over.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like a lawsuit.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the pits. A good motto to have when dealing with people is to TRUST NO ONE!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I sell online a lot so I know what a pain in the a$$ paypal is and how they will always side with the buyer 99.9999999% of the time if their is an issue LOL.


Well I guess I'm the .00000001% that got screwed as the buyer.

Here's what happen to me, I won an ebay auction for that LG touchscreen phone, and I waited for about 1 1/2 weeks to give the seller some time to ship it, well I ended up contacting him, and all he did was send me the FedEx tracking #. When I looked up the shipping details on the FedEx website, it said that it was already delivered and signed for, however, it showed the city of Santa Monica, and my CONFIRMED address is in Los Angeles. I emailed the seller numerous times asking why the address showed as Santa Monica (hoping he had accidentally sent me a wrong tracking number), and he wouldn't respond. I disputed it through PayPal's "Resolution" process, and I explained that he not only shipped to another address, but that FedEx advised me that my name was not even on the shipping information, and that the item was delivered to a Union Bank of California (he knew what he was doing, so that it would get signed for). Well all he did to respond to the claim, was put that same tracking number. I waited the 30 days for PayPal to "resolve" the issue, and they sent me an email stating that they were not honoring my request for a full refund, because he provided the tracking number and that was final. I called and spoke to a Customer Service Rep, and they stated to me that they only check the zip code on the tracking number and if the location that it was shipped to, is within a 10 mile radius of my zip code, they consider the item as being received in my own hands. I asked them if they looked and compared the addresses, and they said that they do not go into that much detail.

So.... what did I do? I called my bank, and pulled the funds back, and got back my $428! Now Paypal locked my account and put me in collections for that money. Luckily I did not have any other transactions or winning bids pending, otherwise I would have more issues. I had my attorney write them a letter threatening them to do a further investigation, and lift the collection from me, which they responded to after about 2 months, and are "investigating" to see if my appeal will go through.

So needless to say, I won't be using PayPal anymore, and if necessary I will probably have to see them in court, when and if they sue me for that money.

And by the way, when I went onto eBay to give the seller a negative feedback score, he had a "-1" score, and that buyer wrote: _"paid for item! never recieved! fraud!!"_

So I got scammed, but hey, lesson learned and hopefully I can get them off my back and credit report.


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

i bought a Blackberry 8820 and had an 8800

sold 8800 to ukraine confirmed address, got scammed, the money they paid me got seized, and not one cent was returned to me, i was screwed.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Never had it happen but I only sell/buy from confirmed accounts.

That sucks hun


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What was his dispute? Didn't you send it to him certified? You shouldn't be out your money until your item has been returned to you. 

I have unfortunately been screwed by paypal as well. Late last year I bought my mom a little cocker pup with the sales price as 1000... the payments were split in 3s as well... I used my credit card that was on file with paypal and they never processed one of my payments until a whole month later which left me in a huge mess with my bank account and they left me to fend for myself with my bank. I freakin HATE paypal because they didn't step up to the plate an at least admit they made the whole process wrong.


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow 1100 for a clutch and flywheel holy crap what was it for, and yes i have been, i sold my full race manifold for the SR awhile back and ya... never saw the money


----------

